# Munin 2.0.9 dynazoom does not work



## DeepInside (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi there, 

*I* installed the munin-node and munin-master port and everything works fine. The only thing that do*es*n*'*t work is the dynazoom functionality. In apache22 I only declared a vhost to the www/munin directory. The other things are just like after a clean install. Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------

